# Mit GuFi auf Zander !



## Lenny20 (21. September 2010)

Mahlzeit !

Also ich habe folgendes Problem..
Ich schäme mich schon dafür und langsam verzweifle ich wirklich..
Seid gut 4 Monaten gehen ich und ein Freund 2-4x die Woche mit dem Gummifisch los auf Zander.
Bisher, nichts! #q
Wir beide fischen mit der Faulenzermethode.
Was machen wir nur falsch?
Ich fische eine Sportex Black Stream mit einer Shimano 2500 super gt.
Ich mache mal 2, mal 3 Kurbelumdrehungen und lasse das Gummi ca 2 Sek. auf dem Grund. Ab und zu baue ich noch Zupfer mit ein aber es bringt einfach nichts!Es ist wie verhext..#c
Wir fischen Gummis um die 10 cm mit einem 10-15g Jigkopf.
Meistens fischen wir am Kanal oder in der Ems!
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Gibt es da denn Zander? Wäre die erste Frage, die ich mir stellen würde.
Wie ist denn dein Kontakt zum Köder? Die Bisse nach Selbstmörderart sind nicht unbedingt die Regel. Viele Bisse sind eher zaghafte Anstubser.
Jeder Veränderung in der Schnur, oder jedes noch so kleine Zucken sofort mit einem Anhieb quittieren. Um das zu merken, mußt Du entweder die Schnur sehr gut beobachten, oder permanent gestraffte Leine Fischen, damit Du die Anfasser auch merkst.


----------



## Philla (21. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Ich bin jetzt kein Profi wenn es ums Kanal Angeln geht, aber sind die Bleiköpfe nicht viel zu leicht dafür?

LG,

Phill


----------



## Theradon (21. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

An welchem Gewässer angelst du denn?

Wir angeln erfolgreich auf Zander am DEK mit 3-7,5 cm langen gummis und höchstens mit 7 gramm blei.

Dann komm es auch noch auf die Stellen an wo man Angelt....


----------



## FangeNichts5 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



Philla schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt kein Profi wenn es ums Kanal Angeln geht, aber sind die Bleiköpfe nicht viel zu leicht dafür?
> 
> LG,
> 
> Phill


 
Nope, die reichen. Selbst in der Bremer Weser, wo die Strömung schon ziemlich stark ist, reichen diese Jigköpfe.

@ TE
Habt ihr denn überhaupt schon Zander fangen können? Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an den Stellen, da müsstest du dann mal am Gewässer nach markanten Stellen suchen.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Lenny20 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Also die Bleiköpfe müssten reichen..Soo viel strömung ist hier im Kanal nicht!
Ja es gibt hier genug Zander!
Es werden regelmäßig welche gefangen, nur nicht von uns 
Gleich gehen wir mal zu einer Einmündung vom Kanal in einen Yachthafen, mal schauen was da so los ist!
Kontakt zum Köder habe ich eigentlich Permanent..Ich bin der Meinung das ich auch schon Bisse hatte, aber die konnte ich leider nicht umsetzen..
Ich denke man muss auch erstmal einen Zander auf Gummi fangen, damit man einschätzen kann was da grade unter Wasser passiert..


----------



## floxfisch (21. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



Theradon schrieb:


> An welchem Gewässer angelst du denn?
> 
> Wir angeln erfolgreich auf Zander am DEK mit 3-7,5 cm langen gummis und höchstens mit 7 gramm blei.
> 
> Dann komm es auch noch auf die Stellen an wo man Angelt....



Das könnte ein Punkt sein, nehmt doch mal eine Nummer kleinere Köder. Interessant wäre auch was es dort für Beutefische gibt und wie groß diese sind. Farbe der Köder kann auch je nach Beute und Wetterlage ein Faktor sein. 
Ihr seid mit eurem Schicksal aber nicht allein, ich kenn das auch.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## Lenny20 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Es ist wirklich wie verhext..#q
Werde gleich mal etwas kleinere Gummis probieren!
Erst welche um die 5 cm, dann um die 10cm!
Mal schauen was passiert !


----------



## olaf70 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Vielleicht solltet ihr die Faulenzer-Methode sein lassen und einfach mal "einleiern" oder auf Wobbler umsteigen.

Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung. Bei uns am Kanal habe ich mit der berühmten Faulenzer-Methode noch nie was gefangen und dabei zentnerweise Gummifische mit allen möglichen Gewichten, Farben und Formen abgerissen.

Wobbler läuft auf Zander eigentlich ganz gut, aber es ist trotzdem sehr zeitintensiv. Und wenn man die guten Stellen nicht kennt fast aussichtslos.
Das hat vieleicht mit dem schlammigen Grund, dem trüben Wasser oder meiner eigenen Dösigkeit zu tun. Ich habs gut zwei Jahre immer wieder probiert und mich jetzt mit der Tatsache abgefunden, daß diese Art des Spinnfischens einfach nichts für mich ist.


----------



## heuki1983 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Probierts im Kanal mal dicht an der Spundwand!

Und Stellen wo die Steinpackung an Spundwand grenzt oder Bücken und Pfeiler sind immer ein Versuch werd!!

Nur nicht aufgeben, das wird schon  #h


----------



## Raubfischzahn (21. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Vermute mal ihr fischt entweder an einer schlechten Stelle oder ihr habt die falschen Köder!

Sucht euch markante Stellen(siehe Post von heuki1983)
Schaut wie der Grund beschaffen ist(Schlammig, Steinig...)
An Steinigen bzw.festen Untergründen stehen meisten die Zander.

Mit was für Gufis fischt ihr?
Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den länglich,schmalen Gufis gemacht. Desweiteren hilft auch oft ein Köderwechsel. Von helle bis dunkle Farbvarianten durchprobieren.
Benutz ihr Zusatzdrillinge?
Falls die Zander nur vorsichtig beißen könnten diese euch sicherlich helfen.


----------



## Lenny20 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Heute war mal wieder nichts bis auf 2 schöne Barsche..
Wir fischen eigentlich meistens an Spundwänden und Steinpackungen..Dort ist zwar die Hängergefahr sehr groß aber wir denken auch das da die Zander stehen müssen..
Ich versteh es einfach nicht..
Egal ob früh Morgens, am Nachmittag oder am Abend!
Es geht einfach nichts..#c


----------



## kosh87 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



Lenny20 schrieb:


> Heute war mal wieder nichts bis auf 2 schöne Barsche..
> Wir fischen eigentlich meistens an Spundwänden und Steinpackungen..Dort ist zwar die Hängergefahr sehr groß aber wir denken auch das da die Zander stehen müssen..
> Ich versteh es einfach nicht..
> Egal ob früh Morgens, am Nachmittag oder am Abend!
> Es geht einfach nichts..#c




Im Kanal (strömungsarm) habe ich wenn ueberhaupt nur auf kleine 8 cm kopytos erfolg, die ich morgens an der steinkante einleiere. 
Versucht doch mal einen köfi Ansitz an den stellen wo ihr Zanderbestand vermutet. 
Umso mehr ihr euch versteift ein Zander auf gufi zu fangen, umso weniger kommt ihr zum Ziel. Schaut an wie es andere Angler machen, probiert andere koeder aus, ich hatte in Kanal guten Erfolg mit einem Spinner mit twister direkt vor den Füßen an der Steinkante, mit gufi seid ihr besser in großen Flüssen bedient.


----------



## kati48268 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

4 Monate, 2-4x die Woche... das ist mal Ausdauer!

Ihr fischt im DEK, nehme ich an. Auf der Spundwandseite ist GuFi schon der richtige Köder, einen Spinner kriegt man hier nicht dauerhaft grundnah. Der ist eher geeignet um über der Steinpackung zu fischen. 
Da du glaubst, Anfasser zu haben, wechsel doch mal auf KöFi am Drachko oder Wurm am Jighaken, den spucken die Burschen nicht schnell wieder aus.
Ob irgendetwas an deiner Technik verbesserungswürdig ist, ist per Ferndiagnose nicht zu beurteilen. Vielleicht sucht ihr euch mal einen GuFi-Freak und schaut dem etwas auf die Finger.
Ansonsten kann ich dir nicht viel Tipps geben. Der DEK kann oft zig-Wochen-lang absolut tot sein, dann rappelt es aber wieder ein paar Tage überall. 
Bedenken solltest du Ködergrössentechnisch, dass die Zandergröße im DEK durchschnittlich eher klein ist. Das bewegt sich üblicherweise zwischen untermassig bis Mitte 50, Riesen sind sehr, sehr selten.
Das Lehrbuch sagt, dass sich die Zander dort bevorzugt aufhalten, wo es 'anders ist als sonst', also Einfahrten, Wendebecken, etc. Im Winter sind auf jeden Fall strömungsarme, tiefere Becken in Häfen eine Bank; da ziehen die Rotaugen massenhaft hin, die Zander folgen.

Die Ems macht mir dieses Jahr auch sehr zu schaffen. Noch gar nichts anständiges ans Band bekommen, nicht nur Zander betreffend. Den Meisten, die ich kenne, gehts ähnlich.
Da ich die Ems in Meppen nur vom vorbeifahren kenne, kann ich dir leider dort nicht weiterhelfen.

Hier gibt es einen speziellen Ems-Thread (Rubrik Fließgewässer) oder vielleicht findest du Infos über die Emsliga, www.emsangeln.de


----------



## Fr33 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Moin,

die Faulenzermethode ist prinzipell nicht schlecht. Allerdings ist da für Anfänger erheblich mehr Fehlerpotenzial vorhanden als man denkt.

Zuerst müsst ihr wirklich über die Schnur + Rute deutlich spüren ob und wann der Gummifisch am Boden aufkommt. Das ist schonmal die Grundvoraussetzung, das ihr bodennah angelt.

Schaut euch auch das Gewässer an. Gerade Kanäle glänzen nicht gerade mit einer Menge von versch. Strukturen. Wie die Jungs hier schon schrieben, markante Stellen suchen und befischen. Das können Kanten unter Wasser sein, Mündungen, Häfen, usw...

Schaut euch an, was es für Futterfische gibt. Viele Rotaugen und Lauben?`Dann sind kleine Gufis zw. 8-11cm in hellen dekoren top. Sind eher kleine Barsche, Gründlinge, Grundeln etc. vorhanden - dann eher braune Köder.

Keine Angst - man muss auch bei Dämmerung keine grell gelben Köder fischen. Zander finden einen weissen oder geigen Gufi meist genau so schnell ;D

Ich persönlich lasse den Gufi allerdings keine 2 sec. auf dem Boden liegen, sondern sofort nach Grundkontakt hebe ich den wieder per Rolle an.


----------



## bream94 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

hm ich muss mich mal grade einmischen...bei mir merke ich es nie wenn mein gufi den grund berührt...wran liegt das ich meine die schnur kann ich nicht straffen sonst ziehe ich ja meinen gufi zu mir?
mfg


----------



## bream94 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

ja dass kenne ich.
bei der faulenzermethode schaffe ich es nie die schnur stramm zu halten ( nach dem "spinnstop") was kann cih dagegen tun? auch schwerere Jigköpfe?
mfg#h


----------



## OlliW (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Also ich merke es kaum wenn der Gufi auf Grund landet aber bei mir liegt es an der Rute. Habe mir jetzt erstmal eine härtere Spinnrute betellt. Damit sollte es dann klappen.


----------



## Fr33 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Wenn du es nach der Faulenzermethode schon nicht schaffst die Schnur gespannt zu halten - läuft da einiges schief. Die Rute bleibt ja immer auf einer position..... daher geht ja alles über die Rolle..... den köder einfach nach dem Spinnstopp an gespannter schnur absinken lassen. Wird die schlaff - sofort wieder 2x fix kurbeln.... ^^

BTW: gerade Anfängern empfehle ich lieber mit etwas zu viel als zu wenig blei zu fischen ^^


----------



## bream94 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

ja ich werds versuchen.danke für die tipps


----------



## prignitz_angler (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



OlliW schrieb:


> Also ich merke es kaum wenn der Gufi auf Grund landet aber bei mir liegt es an der Rute. Habe mir jetzt erstmal eine härtere Spinnrute betellt. Damit sollte es dann klappen.


 

Wozu denn ne harte Rute???

Kannst mit jeder Rute das spüren behaupte ich mal 


Das vibrieren solltet ihr auch spüren, was macht ihr denn wenn es dunkel ist und die Schnur nicht mehr seht? Fahrt ihr dann nach Hause?

Ich fisch mit geschlossenen Augen, kann dir immer sagen was der aufschlägt ,ob harter Boden, weicher Boden...

Ob sich ein Wasserfloh aufn Shad setzt  das sollte man merken...


----------



## heuki1983 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Wozu denn ne harte Rute???
> 
> Kannst mit jeder Rute das spüren behaupte ich mal
> 
> ...


 
Die harte Rute zum Gufieren hat noch ein anderen wichtigen Grund!!!

Wenn ich den Gufi mit ner weichen Rute beschleunige, gibt die Rutenspitze erstmal nach und der Gufi springt nicht richtig ab vom grund!!

mit einer harten Rute beschleunigt er sofort da diese nicht erst nach gibt!!


Gruß


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



Lenny20 schrieb:


> Egal ob früh Morgens, am Nachmittag oder am Abend!
> Es geht einfach nichts..#c



Dann versucht es einfach mal nachts mit der gleichen Ausdauer! Ich habe bisher kaum Zander vor 21 Uhr gefangen. Beim Spinnfischen, egal ob Wobbler oder Gummi, geht bei uns die beste Zeit meiner Meinung nach erst ab 22 Uhr los.


----------



## Bigone (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Fahr nach Hamburg an die Elbe, da gibt es kaum Scneidertage beim Gummifisch angeln. Gruß


----------



## h3nn3 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

So Freunde. 
Ich fische fast ausschließlich am Kanal, schone ne ganze Zeit. Und auch recht erfolgreich.  Denke ich kann euch helfen.
Also erstmal: Harte Rute, dünne geflochtene ist Grundvorraussetzung!! Wie schon beschrieben lässt sich der Köder dann besser anstarten und der Grundkontakt ist besser zu realisieren.
Ihr braucht den Kantakt zum Köder dringend! Es ist das wichtigste. Habt ihr keinen, fangt ihr nicht! Faulenzermethode ist schon ne gute Sache, aber 3 Kurbelumdrehungen sind ne Menge. Eine oder höchstens 2 sollten ausreichen. Fischt am besten so, dass ihr möglichst viele Grundkontakte habt. Also lasst die Köder nicht ganz so hoch springen. Zander drehen gerne mal ab, wenn ihnen der Köder ausm Sichtfeld gezogen wird. Allerdings solltet ihr schon dieses "Tock" merken, wenn der Köder auf dem Grund ankommt. Lasst den Köder NICHT auf dem Grund liegen. Sobald der Köder den Grund erreicht hat, direkt zum nächsten Sprung anstarten. Durchaus auch mal Nachts versuchen, am besten läuft meiner Meinung nach aber die Abenddämmerung, bis es dunkel ist. 
Schlanke Köder benutzen, wie zB den Kauli von Zanderkant oder den Playboy von Iron Claw. oder den Salt Shaker von Lunker City. Jighaken ca 8 bis 15 Gramm. Haltet den Jighaken kurz, um viel Aktion aus dem Gummi zu kriegen. (max 3er Haken). Verwendet allerdings unbedingt einen Angsthaken. (der Jig sollte ca auf 1/3 des Gummis rausschauen und der Angstdrilling auf ca 2/3 sitzen)
Da der Kanal meistens sehr trüb ist( nicht mehr als 10 oder 20cm Sichtweite) sollten auffällige Farben verwendet werden. Das heisst nicht, dass jeder Köder knallrot sein muss. Super Farben am Kanal sind definitiv weiss und auch Firetiger bzw Chartreuse.
Es geht auf den Winter zu. Also Ködergröße bis 15 cm ist i.O.
Aber dran denken: Schlanke Köder.
Wenn garnichts geht auch ruhig mal No Action Shads probieren. 
Steinpackungen bringen mehr Fisch! Dort halten sich viele Kleintiere und Partikel auf. Somit auch viele Futterfische und somit dann auch viele Zander!

Ich hoffe, das hilft euch. 

lg, h3nn3

PS: Versucht es durchaus auch vertikal an der Spundwand. Köder auf den Grund sinken lassen, direkt an der Spundwand. Einmal kurz anzupfen (ca 10 bis 20 cm), den Köder dort halten und nebenbei einen Schritt nach vorne machen. Dann den Köder langsam wieder auf Grund absinken lassen. Dann das selbe von vorn. Und lasst den Köder nciht unnötig lange aufm Grund liegen. Wenn ihr das "Tock" merkt, direkt wieder anstarten!


----------



## prignitz_angler (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> Die harte Rute zum Gufieren hat noch ein anderen wichtigen Grund!!!
> 
> Wenn ich den Gufi mit ner weichen Rute beschleunige, gibt die Rutenspitze erstmal nach und der Gufi springt nicht richtig ab vom grund!!
> 
> ...


 
Also kann ich meine schwabbelige ungekürzte Spin System3  in die Ecke stellen und mir eine harte Rute kaufen ?

Das ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin, hab mir schon eine bestellt, nennt man Besenstiel , müsste ja dann hart genug sein 

Lass gut sein Heuki |wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



> Also kann ich meine schwabbelige ungekürzte Spin System3 in die Ecke stellen und mir eine harte Rute kaufen ?
> 
> Das ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin, hab mir schon eine bestellt, nennt man Besenstiel , müsste ja dann hart genug sein
> 
> Lass gut sein Heuki |wavey:


 
Nicht jeder fängt anscheinend die Sorte Zander alla "Selbstmörderzander" die ohne Vorwanung jeden noch so großen Gufi einsaugen bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Klar kannst du auch mit ner weicheren Rute angeln und erfolgreich sein - aber du glaubst gar nicht, was du für ein Feeling hast, wenn du eine leichte, straffe und ausgewogene Gufi-Peitsche hast. Da weisste nicht nur ob der Köder gerade den Grund erreicht hat, sondern auch ob er auf Sand, Schlamm oder Kies gelandet ist. Selbst das Wackeln des Schaufelschwanzes solltest du damit spüren können.

An vielen Tagen machen solche Details extrem viel aus. Man glaubt gar nicht, was einem alles entgeht, wenn man nicht das richtige Gefühl für den Köder aufbringt. Zudem macht es eig. keinen Sinn dünne geflochtene Schnüre einzusetzen, wenn man zu weiche Ruten einsetzt. Kontrolle und Kraftverlust sind vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Lenny20 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Ich fische eine 0,11er Power Pro und spüre eigentlich immer wenn der Köder am Grund aufschlägt ( solange die Strömung nicht zu stark ist).
War Heute wieder los, wieder nur einen 30cm Barsch der sich nen 6cm GuFi einverleibt hat ^^
Ich weiß auch nicht was dieses Jahr los ist..
Wir weden es auf jeden Fall nicht aufgeben!
Hier muss doch was gehen


----------



## OlliW (23. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dann versucht es einfach mal nachts mit der gleichen Ausdauer! Ich habe bisher kaum Zander vor 21 Uhr gefangen. Beim Spinnfischen, egal ob Wobbler oder Gummi, geht bei uns die beste Zeit meiner Meinung nach erst ab 22 Uhr los.



Ich hab vorgestern noch 2 Zander mitten am Tag gefangen, also nicht nur Nachts


----------



## Lenny20 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Echt merkwürdig..
Ich hab aber dieses Jahr schon von mehreren gehört, das dieses Jahr verflucht ist ..
Der Winter war einfach zu hart und zu lang, aber obs im Endeffekt wirklich daran liegt? Ich weiß es nicht..
Die Barsche haben sich bei uns auch wahnsinnig lange Zeit gelassen bis die ersten ans Band gingen!
Hoffe die Zander kommen zum Herbst/Winter


----------



## Fr33 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Lass es mal noch etwas kälter werden. Erfahrungsgemäß beissen die Zander die Spätherbst m. M. am besten.

Das Wasser wird langsam kälter, und die Beutefische sammeln sich langsam. Wenn du nun weisst, wo Kanten oder Ähnliches sind, kannste richtig gut fangen.

ich habe meine meisten Zander via GuFI im Herbst - bis Winter gefangen. Dabei konzentrierte ich mich auf die tiefsten Bereiche bzw. auf die markantesten Stellen.

Momentan ist einfach noch zu viel Brut in den Gewässern. lass sich das erstmal sammeln ^^


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



OlliW schrieb:


> Ich hab vorgestern noch 2 Zander mitten am Tag gefangen, also nicht nur Nachts




Is doch schön!


----------



## Altmühlfischer96 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Meine Rute zum Gufieren is die Black Pearl 2,70 m -80 gr Wg. Die ist schön hart und damit kann ich auch einen unserer großen Hechte bändigen wenn der mal aus Lust und Laune beißt. So ab der 2ten Novemberwoche gehts dann bei uns richtig los. Dann wird fast nurnoch mit überbleiten Shads gefangen.


----------



## Lenny20 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob´s denn was zum Herbst hin wird!
Wie siehts denn bei euch im Moment aus ?
Klappts mit den Zandern ?


----------



## Lenny20 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Ich war Heute auch mal wieder los!
Im strömendem Regen ruckte es in der Rute und der Drill began..
Nach einem ca 10 Minütigen hartem Drill und 2 versuchten Fluchten des Fisches zeigte er sich endlich!
Mein Herz ist fasst stehen geblieben..
Ein unglaublicher Barsch.. 48,5cm und 1800Gramm brachte er !






:l


----------



## backermann (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Wer sonne Barsche fängt braucht keine Zander mehr.


----------



## HD4ever (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

klasse Barsch !!! #6


----------



## Otternase (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Digges Ding! |bigeyes

Petri! :m


----------



## Lenny20 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Wie gesagt, mein Herz ist fasst stehen geblieben als ich den gesehen hab


----------



## Franz_16 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Geil, Respekt! 

Für so nen Barsch würde ich alle Zander die ich dieses Jahr gefangen habe eintauschen!


----------



## e30Birdy (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Richtig geiler Barsch, der ist echt mehr wert wie jeder Zander. Petri


----------



## Nobbi 78 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Petri!
Super Fang!


----------



## donlotis (28. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Geiles Ding! :m

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Seb221 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

da kann man echt nur sagen petri heil und weiter so!


----------



## TRANSformator (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Garnicht mitbekommen......Petri zum schönen Barsch. Dort hab ich auch schon gut gefangen. Gute Barsche gibts bei uns sowieso, wenn man weiß wo.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Veit (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Ein toller Barsch, ohne jede Frage!
Doch eines muss ich mal loswerden. In letzter Zeit lese ich immer wieder von Drillzeiten, die vollkommen unrealistisch sind. Dies ist auch hier der Fall. Einen 48er Barsch drillt man nicht 10 Minuten. Sorry, aber man kann mir viel erzählen, bloß sowas nicht. Selbst an einem 0,10er Monovorfach würde ich diese Angabe für nicht wahrheitsgemäß halten. Das haben früher bei mir nicht mal Karpfen dieser Größe geschafft und die kämpfen besser als ein Barsch und ich habe wirklich fein gefischt. An normalem Spinngerät ist das gleich mal völlig ausgeschlossen. Habe selbst schon eine ganze Menge Barsche über 40 cm gefangen, auch mal einen 50er, aber selbst an relativ fein dimensioniertem Tackle, waren sie alle nach maximal einer Minute aus dem Wasser.
Der eine Fisch gleicher Art ist bei gleicher Größe kampfstärker als das andere Exemplar, das ist mir nicht neues, aber dass es in deutschen Gewässern soviele Super-Fighter gibt und ich komischerweise nie einen davon fange, finde ich schon merkwürdig.
Ich will keinem das Erlebnis eines solchen Fangs vermiesen, aber trotzdem sollte man beim Fangbericht doch ehrlich bleiben und nicht zu dermaßen übertriebenen Angaben neigen.
Tut mir leid, mir ist bewusst, dass dieser Beitrag Off Topic ist, aber da mir sowas in den letzten Wochen wiegesagt öfter aufgefallen ist, wollte ich es mal loswerden.


----------



## e!k (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



Veit schrieb:


> Ein toller Barsch, ohne jede Frage!
> Doch eines muss ich mal loswerden. In letzter Zeit lese ich immer wieder von Drillzeiten, die vollkommen unrealistisch sind. Dies ist auch hier der Fall. Einen 48er Barsch drillt man nicht 10 Minuten. Sorry, aber man kann mir viel erzählen, bloß sowas nicht. Selbst an einem 0,10er Monovorfach würde ich diese Angabe für nicht wahrheitsgemäß halten. Das haben früher bei mir nicht mal Karpfen dieser Größe geschafft und die kämpfen besser als ein Barsch und ich habe wirklich fein gefischt. An normalem Spinngerät ist das gleich mal völlig ausgeschlossen. Habe selbst schon eine ganze Menge Barsche über 40 cm gefangen, auch mal einen 50er, aber selbst an relativ fein dimensioniertem Tackle, waren sie alle nach maximal einer Minute aus dem Wasser.
> Der eine Fisch gleicher Art ist bei gleicher Größe kampfstärker als das andere Exemplar, das ist mir nicht neues, aber dass es in deutschen Gewässern soviele Super-Fighter gibt und ich komischerweise nie einen davon fange, finde ich schon merkwürdig.
> Ich will keinem das Erlebnis eines solchen Fangs vermiesen, aber trotzdem sollte man beim Fangbericht doch ehrlich bleiben und nicht zu dermaßen übertriebenen Angaben neigen.
> Tut mir leid, mir ist bewusst, dass dieser Beitrag Off Topic ist, aber da mir sowas in den letzten Wochen wiegesagt öfter aufgefallen ist, wollte ich es mal loswerden.




@veit

Ja, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Mir ist das auch aufgefallen, dass die Drillzeiten immer recht hoch sind.


----------



## TRANSformator (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Die 10 Minuten hatte ich glatt überlesen. Es stimmt natürlich, dass solch ein Barsch keine 10 Minuten gedrillt werden muss.

Ich hab zwar auch schon zufällig am Wasser erlebt, dass Leute einen gerade maßigen Hecht mit quasi offener Rollenbremse 10 Minuten lang drillen und dabei dann Kommentare wie "Oh der zieht nochmal ab" etc. von sich geben. Entweder gibts nen Hinweis oder ich denke mir meinen Teil.

In diesem Fall würde ich das dem Lenny aber nicht unterstellen. Ich vermute einfach mal, dass Lenny noch kein so abgebrühter Angler mit zig kapitalen Fischen auf dem Konto ist. Er beschreibt seine "Gefühlslage" beim Fang des Fisches ja (so ein 48er Barsch ist für viele sicherlich etwas ganz Besonderes). In der Realität hat der Drill vermutlich nur 1-2 Minuten gedauert, dem Angler erscheint das aber viel länger und so ein bisschen Anglerlatein ist vll auch dabei, um die Zahl "rund" zu machen.
Ich kenn das aber selbst von mir. Ich befische ja dieselben Gewässer wie Lenny. Da geht man unter Umständen wirklich mal wochenlang (das sind dann bei mir sicherlich an die 15 Mal) ohne einen halbwegs vernünftigen Fisch nach Hause. Vernünftig ist hier schon, wenn man überhaupt mal einen maßigen Zander fängt. Das war früher anders, ist aber mittlerweile so. Anderswo in Deutschland fange auch ich besser, die Gewässer sind hier aus optischer Sicht eigentlich schön, aber die Bestände sind rapide zurück gegangen. Veit fängt im Monat mehr kapitale Fische als hier der ganze Verein mit 1500 Mitgliedern zusammen im gesamten Jahr.
Wenn dann nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ein halbwegs guter Fisch einsteigt, ist das schon ein Erlebnis. Ich habe zufällig mal einen "Test" machen können. Da hatte ich gerade auf die Uhr im Handy geschaut, als dann direkt beim nächsten Wurf ein 70er Hecht den Wobbler nahm (der erste bessere Fisch seit Wochen). Als ich das Handy fürs Foto rausholte achtete ich zufällig auf die Uhr. Es waren gerade drei Minuten inkl. Landen und Abhaken vergangen. Mir kam es aber wesentlich länger vor.

Deswegen seid nachsichtig mit seiner Zeitangabe. Ich bin mir sicher, dass er euch weder betucken möchte, noch dass er irgendwelche groben Drillfehler begangen hat. Da spielt ihm wohl einfach seine Wahrnehmung einen Streich.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Veit fängt im Monat mehr kapitale Fische als hier der ganze Verein mit 1500 Mitgliedern zusammen im gesamten Jahr.


 

Nicht täuschen lassen! 
Veit hat auch gewaltige Oberarmmuskeln, so oft wie er die Zander in die Kamera reckt. :q
Zum Vergleich, ich hoffe Veit hat nichts dagegen, wenn ich mir mal zum Spaß sein Copyright borge...|rolleyes

Hier ein Zander von Veit in der bewährten 60er Klasse:







Und hier ein 81er von mir:






Preisfrage: Welcher sieht nun größer aus?


----------



## franconia (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Saugut :q
Mehr kann ich dazu grad nicht anmerken ^^


----------



## Aalhunter33 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

.....Sicherlich sieht der Zander von Veit größer aus....
Ich habe aber keine Schwierigkeiten die reale Größe eines
Fisches,wenn er vor die Linse gestreckt wird zu erkennen.
Man muß nur auf die Größe und Länge der Finger des Anglers 
achten......
Jedem das seine..............


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

veit´S


----------



## Buxte (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Ist doch alles nur gewöhnungssache, würden wir alle unsere Fische so präsentieren, wäre es doch ganz normal. Irgendwann kann man die Fangfotos von Veit dann auch gleich richtig einordnen.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Welches Bild findet ihr den schöner?
Ich denke wenn man Fotos macht, will man den Fisch ja so gut es geht präsentieren,es geht ja um den Fisch und das ist dann halt geschmackssache wie so ein Foto aussehen soll...#h


----------



## TRANSformator (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nicht täuschen lassen!



Keine Sorge, ich hab das schon so gemeint wie ich es schrieb. Hier bei uns werden im Jahr keine 5 Zander Ü80 gefangen. Wenn du hier einen der "bewährten" 60er erwischt, kannste froh sein. In der Regel sind meine Zander kleiner und nur zwischen 45 und 50 cm lang oder gar untermaßig. Und dafür geht man dann durchaus mal 10 -15 Male mit der Spinnrute los. Da nützt alles reden nichts, die Bestände sind hier nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren. Ich habe mir wie Viele hier auch lange eingeredet, dass die Zander nur cleverer geworden sind, auf andere Köder stehen oder ihre Jahrzehnte alten Standplätze gewechselt haben. Habe viel probiert, absolut unbekannte Stellen befischt und trotzdem werden die Fänge jedes Jahr schlechter. Ich weiß aber auch, was stellenweise beim E-Fischen rum gekommen ist....das entspricht leider dem mageren Bild. Aber egal, hier ging es wenn überhaupt nur um die Drillzeit. Wir brauchen hier nichtüber das Präsentieren der Fische diskutieren. Auf Veits Fotos wirken die Fische ohne Zweifel größer als sie sind. Das kann man anhand weniger Fixpunkte auf dem Foto aber gut erkennen, außerdem schreibt Veit die Länge in der Regel immer dazu. Ich sehe da kein Problem.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> außerdem schreibt Veit die Länge in der Regel immer dazu. Ich sehe da kein Problem.


 

War doch nur ein Spaß!!!
#h
Ich denke, Veit sieht das genau so, wenn er mal hier wieder reinschaut.


----------



## Knigge007 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

@Kohlmeise, das ist ganz klar, auf deinem Zander Foto bis du die ich nenns mal Hauptattraktion, auf Veits Fotos sind das ausnahmslos immer die gelandeten Fische, *und so solls auch sein ! *

Solange es der Fang vom Gewicht her möglich macht sollte man diesen immer weg vom Körper halten, so wenig wie möglich seiner Finger zeigen - du zeigst deine komplette Hand was den Fisch zusätzlich kleiner erscheinen lässt - und der Fisch sollte auch etwas höher als Bauchhöhe gehalten werden, der Haupt Fokus (bei einem guten Fangfoto) muss ja auf dem Fisch liegen.


----------



## Veit (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Da ich in den letzten Tagen nicht so viel Zeit fürs Board hatte,wollte ich nochmal anmerken, dass es mir hier keineswegs darum ging eine bestimmte Person an den Pranger zu stellen. Das es trotzdem nicht ganz zu vermeiden war, tut mir leid, aber dieser Fall sollte bloß als Paradebeispiel dienen.
Mir ist völlig klar, dass man an "schlechten" Gewässern für einen guten Fisch lange Angeln muss und sich darüber viel mehr freut, als wenn man regelmäßige Fangerfolge verzeichnen kann. Dass einem der Drill dann auch mal länger vorkommt, als er eigentlich war, ist ganz normal.
Man sollte es bloß nicht übertreiben mit den Angaben. Mir ging es darum mal für etwas realistischere Angaben zu plädieren. Denke mal, die Message ist auch soweit angekommen.

Zur Fangbilder-Diskussion:
Da lächle ich wirklich drüber, da es das Thema ja nun schon öfter gab. Ja, ich halte die Fische immer stark vor, so dass sie größer wirken. Das liegt daran, dass ich es schöner finde, wenn der Fisch auf dem Bild im Vordergrund steht, er soll ja auch die Hauptattraktion des Fotos sein (meine Meinung). Habe aber kein Problem, wenn andere das nicht so sehen. Jeder, wie er es gerne mag...
Aber auch wenn ich weiß, dass bei so manchem Fisch noch ein paar Zentimeter dazuschummeln könnte, ohne dass es jemand merkt, bleibe ich bei den Größenangaben immer absolut ehrlich. 
Und es wäre ganz einfach schön, wenn das bei den Angaben der Drillzeiten zukünftig auch so der Fall ist.

In dem Sinne, nichts für ungut!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> ... Größe und Länge der Finger des Anglers .



...und vor allen wo die Finger stecken..|supergri|supergri

Also ehrlich gesagt,finde ich die Vorhalte Fotos auch schöner.
Solange immer die richtigen Längenangaben dabei stehen ..
Ich finde es einfach schöner, wenn der Fisch grösser wirkt..


----------



## feedermarkus (2. November 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Hi!
Da ich mit dem gufieren/faulenzen gerade erst anfange habe ich mal ne Frage. Habe vom Feedern noch eine Shimano Stradic 4000 mit geflochtener. Die hat eine Übersetzung von 5,7. Ist das zuviel oder eher genau richtig? Angle übrigends an den NRW-Kanälen.
L.G. und danke schon mal#h


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Ich würde sagen, zum Faulenzen nicht schlecht. Darfst halt nicht so oft kurbeln. Aber den Gufi kann man damit schneller beschleunigen.
Aber zum "normalen" Spinnen ist das sehr anstrengend. Zum Beispiel bei nem Spinner. Da muss man soo langsam kurbeln, was sehr an der Konzentration nagt.
Aber zum Faulenzen ok. Meine 4000er Sargus hat sogar 6:1. Zum gufieren, meiner meinung nach, sehr angenehm.:m


----------



## Udo561 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> ...und vor allen wo die Finger stecken..|supergri|supergri



Wenn jetzt jemand meinen Bauchumfang kennen würde könnte man so genau die länge vom Zander abschätzen |supergri|supergri|supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Aalhunter33 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

...........84 cm


----------



## Anglersuchti (5. November 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Lenny20, probiere mal mit einem KöFi zu spinnen! Vieleicht hast du dann mehr Erfolg. Petri Heil, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## Wobber (6. November 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Habt ihr es schonmal mit DropShot versucht? Vorteil wäre vor allem, dass ihr die Höhe des GuFis über Grund recht schnell wechseln könnt,und der Köder eigentlich nie wirklich auf dem Grund liegt.


----------



## Meister_Eder (6. November 2010)

*AW: Mit GuFi auf Zander !*

Lenny20 halte dich an die stellen an denen andere angler erfolgreich angeln, frag ob die was gefangen haben und wann und auf welche köder, ansonsten probier drop shot, 95% meiner Zander fange ich mit drop shot, und dies jahr war ich 10 mal 2h los = ü12 Fische davon 5 oder 6 über 45 cm 
ich nehm meist den Balzer Zandermagnet, zwar ne nachmache vom fin-s aber fängt bei mir bedeutend besser, der v-tail von DAM ist auch gut genau wie der devil stick von DAM mehr möchte ich nicht sagen.. willst du genaueres wissen -> PN


----------

